# Temp needed to keep ribs warm



## bigsal51 (Jul 14, 2008)

What is the temp needed to keep spare and baby backs warm for later serve.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 14, 2008)

145o should do it.


----------



## bigbear (Jul 14, 2008)

What he said!  Anymore and you'll keep cookin'


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 14, 2008)

Once you drop below 140 is when bacteria can start, anything above that is fine.


----------

